# installazione masterizzatore [sw-248]

## akiross

ciao a tutti

apre il post soprattutto per capire cosa fare quando devo installare un masterizzatore, o comunque una periferica che non sia un hdd. 

Nel mio caso sto operando con un samsung sw-248.

Allora, il master e' montato e funzionante, a quanto sembra e' visto come hdc, ma devo controllare la config di grub per vedere se e' visto come scsi.

Comunque ho un problema, quindi mi sono chiesto se ho fatto tutto cio' che devo, ma credo di no.

Il problema e' che quando faccio

```

mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

```

notare che c'e' solo hdc in /dev/, nessuna partizione su quel device.

Cosa devo fare per accertarmi che linux vede il masterizzatore?

grazie

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Per vedere se l masterizzatore è visto come scsi dai:

 cdrecord --scanbus

Non ho capito se riesci a montarlo o meno. Se te lo vede come hdc probabilmente non lo vede come scsi.

Sicuro di aver configurato correttamente il kernel?

----------

## akiross

allora, quando avvio linux, dopo aver avviato il kernel, prima che esca GENTO LINUX COPYRIGHT eccetera eccetera, vedo i che dice:

```

hda: il mio primo HD

hdb: secondo HD

hdc: masterizzatore

```

quindi il kernel dovrebbe vederlo.

GRUB l'ho configurato mettendo sulla riga del kernel anche

hdc=ide-scsi

per attivare l'emulazione del disco come scsi, infatti CD record mette questo masterizzatore come disco SCSI 0,0,0

Ora che sono certo che il drive lo vede, cosa devo fare?

Visto che ora e' come uno scsi, non so proprio come gestirlo, non so nemmeno quale device e'. E non so nemmeno cosa mettere nell'fstab

grazie mille per l'aiuto

 :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## cerri

In fstab puoi mettere /dev/cdroms/cdrom0.

----------

## akiross

ummm provando a montare

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

```

dice medium not found

la cosa e' proccupante, a cosa puo' essere dovuto?

non e' che devo montare una periferica scsi (in questo caso la 0,0,0?)

grazie  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## akiross

BAAAW CHE CRETINO!!!

non c'era dentro il CD  :Smile: 

adesso funziona, provo a masterizzare e poi faccio sapere

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## cerri

medium not found = non ti sei dimenticato di mettere dentro quel coso rotondo che sbrilluccica?!??!!?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

che stress....

raga, perche' mi va cosi' piano?

ho provato sia con K3B che con ARSON, pero' il masterizzatore non scrive alla velocita' che dovrebbe... com'e' che io setto 24x di velocita' e ne usa solo 7 ??

io non capisco a cosa sia dovuto questo... e' il software?

grazie

ciao

----------

